# Vipers Lose Heartbreaker To Jam 107-106



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

For the second time in as many seasons the Rio Grande Valley Vipers dropped a tight one in Bakersfield, CA Ernest Scott missed a potential game winning three-pointer from the left corner as time expired as the Vipers fell to the Bakersfield Jam 107-106 Saturday night at Rabobank Arena. The Vipers lost a two-point decision to the Jam last season in Bakersfield. The loss was the sixth straight by Rio Grande Valley which ties a season high.Rio Grande Valley had a 106-105 lead and possession of the ball with 21.2 seconds remaining. Jared Jordan gave them the lead on their previous possession with a right-wing jumper. However, Jordan's turnover with 11.4 seconds remaining led to a Derrick Byars lay-up which gave the Jam the led for good.
The 1st quarter was back and forth with 15 lead changes. The Jam established their lead in the second quarter a lead they did not relinquish until late in the 4th quarter when Marcus Hubbard gave the Vipers their first second half lead with a jump hook to make the score 100-98. The 4th quarter saw several exciting moments including six lead changes and five ties.
Jawad Williams led the scoring output for the Vipers as hby e tallied 24 points in the loss with four rebounds and four assists. Jordan scored a season high 23 points while dishing out nine assists and earning three steals. Kurt Looby earned his third double-double of the season with 11 points and a career high 15 rebounds. Terrance Thomas and Derrick Byars led the scoring output for the Jam scoring 25 and 24 points respectively. Matten Cleaves scored 13 points and dished out 14 assists for Bakersfield.
The Vipers will host the Ft. Wayne Mad Ants on Thursday night at Dodge Arena. Tip-off is scheduled for 7:00 pm in Hidalgo.


----------

